# REMINDER: Do not post/link to full scans of source material!



## Lew (Jan 7, 2018)

Due to recent problems with DMCA claims, we have to remind members that posts of source material which do not fall under fair use are not allowed. We do not permit:

Links to full scans/scanlation websites
Posting the full scan or an imgur album of the full scan
You are allowed to post manga panels if they are integral to your discussion/argument.


----------



## Araragi (Jan 30, 2018)

For more information please refer to the FAQ and list of approved sources:


----------

